# Moset frequent causes of accidents



## blacklab (Feb 19, 2010)

NOT CELL PHONES

OR THE RADIO

OR THE GPS MONITOR.....

NOT TALKING...NOT TEXTINGOR WATCHING A CAR VIDEO....OR CHANGING CD's...


*THE MOST FREQUENT CAUSES **áO**F TRAFFIC ACCIDENTS ARE:*?/span>áá?/span>


áááááá?/span>




































; ??br> 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






















I'm applying for a ágovernment grant to study this problem further.?br> Wish me áluck.

?o:p>

?o:p>

"If I can only save one álife..."áá ???/span>

>


----------



## mr mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm...that didn't work...


----------



## blacklab (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry don't know how post to this


----------



## mr mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a link?


----------

